# Mah Kitteh



## Scurra (Mar 13, 2008)

I thought I'd ease myself back into the TPF lark by starting out with a 'Just For Fun' post. So here it is, a quick throwaway snap of mah kitteh!


----------



## Ajay (Mar 13, 2008)

Uh-oh are you are a cheezburger fan??  

Cute kitteh.


----------



## sarallyn (Mar 13, 2008)

o hai, kitteh iz veddy ctue.


----------



## Ajay (Mar 13, 2008)

A funny one for us photography/photoshop people.

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/funny-pictures-photoshop-cats-opacity.jpg

On a sidenote - I can't stand the language used on most of these photos, but I've found that if you read the captions in Borat's voice they get a lot more funny.


----------



## sarallyn (Mar 13, 2008)

Ajay said:


> On a sidenote - I can't stand the language used on most of these photos, but I've found that if you read the captions in Borat's voice they get a lot more funny.



I've always said like a person with a low IQ/speech impediment, ahaha. borat would be funny, too.


----------



## Scurra (Mar 14, 2008)

Ajay said:


> A funny one for us photography/photoshop people.
> 
> http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/funny-pictures-photoshop-cats-opacity.jpg
> 
> On a sidenote - I can't stand the language used on most of these photos, but I've found that if you read the captions in Borat's voice they get a lot more funny.


 
Hehe thats very good,

and yes I have been known to visit the Icanhascheezburger site...

The big question is have you seen the lolcats bible on wikipedia? The entire thing translated into lolcats speak, I tried reading it but it made my head hurt.


----------



## Tinkgrrbell (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh my... yes... canihascheezeburger.com is the best place on the web! Check out icanhashotdog.com too. 

I had no idea about the lolcats Bible... I need to read it! Everyone in my office has started speaking lolcat now... we don't go to lunch we have "nom nom" time. hehe


----------

